# Technivorm Moccamaster which model?



## Smiffysmum (Apr 29, 2016)

My husband has asked me what I want for my birthday. no jewellery, no perfume,..........I want a decent filter coffee machine. I have had 3 nespresso machines over the last few years and to be honest I much prefer a large hot cup of filter coffee in the morning, so have been using a Hario dripper and jug.

I have been reading lots of reviews on here and there seems a general thought that the Moccamaster is a good buy.

I have been looking on various websites and the new version KBG741 is readily available on Amazon. I have also found coffee Lusso, the original KB741 which has the manual drip stop. I am not sure which one to go for as most of the time I would be making a full jug such as the mornings before work. this will give us 2 large mugs each at least. However there will be times that only one of us wants coffee so half a jug max would be required. I must admit, I like the look of the newer one but will it allow me to make half a jug?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated.

By the way, I did write a post yesterday asking about a Dualit percolator but it seems to have got lost ??


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I would seriously add the Behmor Brazen (https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/brewers/products/behmor-brazen-plus-brew-system) to your consideration list.

There are numbers of threads on here comparing the two...


----------



## Smiffysmum (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you. I did look at the reviews, but was a bit concerned about the drips down the front when making a small amount of coffee. Also from a cosmetic point of view, I love the look of the moccamaster. It will look brilliant in my new kitchen.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Moccamaster do a one cup version

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/technivorm-one-cup-filter-coffee-machine-silver.html

or the full range can be found at bellabarista.co.uk

worth using for the service alone!


----------



## Smiffysmum (Apr 29, 2016)

I did look at the one cup version but to be honest it will be more than likely that we will be making a pot. I have looked at Bellabarista, they have the new version only, and are £20 more expensive than coffee lusso.

I am nearly there...............just need to choose which version.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

check the difference in warranty and service. If you do not have a problem, then pocket the £20......if you do have a problem, you may well wish you had paid the extra £20


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Second that for BB - worth the extra £20 - even in the re-sale value


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Technivorm have been making filter machines for decades: Their commercial mldels are widely used by catering outlets etc. Their "domestic" models use a lot of the commecrial components, so spares are easy & cheap to buy....


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Wilfa Precision also has been rated quite highly - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I10vilzxD8, but I think it's more expensive..

Adjusting the drip speed is useful if you regularly make different amounts of coffee, but you can also achieve a similar result by changing grind size (coarser when making more coffee).


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I now have the Moccamaster KBGT741(thermos jug, no hot plate) and the Behmor Brazen.

Regularly brew 600-750ml water in brews with no issues in both. Equally can brew 1.2L in either.

Set the Behmor to 92c and unable to tell personally which was which in terms of taste.

Behmor: got lots of parameters to mess with and can be set to start itself, also a little kinder to the coffee grounds with a better spray pattern.

Moccamaster: put coffee in filter, put water in, turn on, coffee enters jug. Not a lot else you can do. Is a little more violent with the grounds as water seems to come out with more force so a little more grounds up the sides (more noticeable on smaller brews)

Both SCAA / SCAE certified

All would say is make sure you buy from a reputable dealer such as Bella Barista for Moccamaster or Hasbean for Behmor as both solid retailer (and supporters of forum) with good warrantee / customer service.

Probably come down to looks as neither cheap and whether you want a hot plate (pointless if you have a good thermos jug)

Hope of help

John


----------



## Smiffysmum (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you John that is really helpful.

To be honest I wasnt looking at the thermal jug, however this has now interested me.

I was looking at the aftersales care with Bella Barista; they state that they give a 2 year labour and parts, is this in addition to the 5 year manufacturers warranty? not sure how useful that is. Coffee Lusso give the 5 year manufacturers warranty and are £20 cheaper than Bella Barista. I am not too worried about the price difference, just want the best machine and best service.

It would be interesting to see what service people on the forum have received from both companies.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

With BB, the first two years warranty comes from them, the retailer. that means if you have a problem you deal with them and they sort it out. With Lusso, the retailer offers basically no warranty and will just point you to Moccamaster to sort your own problems out


----------



## Smiffysmum (Apr 29, 2016)

YES! ordered from Bella Barista. coming tomorrow - early birthday present. Husband says I cant open until 14/7. YEA RIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Smart buying from BB, in the unlikely even something does go awry in the first 2 years they are a joy to deal with.

Which one did you go for in the end, the hot plate one or the thermos...?

John


----------



## Smiffysmum (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi John

i went with the glass jug in the end. It has arrived already and I love it!!

BB kindly sent me some ground single origin Peru Finch el Palmo. I made 1/2 litre for us both to try with 2 heaped scoops of ground coffee. Lovely flavour but has left a strange after taste. I think it is a different flavour to what I am used to. I love Italian dark roast. Perhaps I need to broaden my coffee tastes.


----------



## Domrh1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Has anyone had any issues of overflow in the moccamaster from the filter holder?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What dose are you using?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Domrh1 said:


> Has anyone had any issues of overflow in the moccamaster from the filter holder?


Yes, I did when using 60g coffee to get a full litre of coffee. Possibly too fine a grind so it's running through to slowly. TBH I found it worked best at half that dose and just make two batches. Not ideal I know.


----------

